# Sunday 12/9



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Have fun 

house cleaning=no fun

My parents get back monday


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You did not miss much. Fish were spooky if you could find them. Water was way too low. Need to have a new game plan when its this ugly.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Now try it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

One click photo edit

[smiley=y-02.gif]


----------

